# Installing LibreOffice



## jwele (Mar 3, 2013)

My ports are up to date and I tried to install LibreOffice today from editors/libreoffice but I get a build error code 1 on  the dependency science/hdf5-18. 

The error I am receiving is here below.

```
H5Zscaleoffset.c: At top level:
H5Zscaleoffset.c:1724: internal compiler error: in output_constant_pool_2, at varasm.c:3325
Please submit a full bug report,
with preprocessed source if appropriate.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
*** [H5Zscaleoffset.lo] Error code 1
 
Stop in /usr/ports/science/hdf5-18/work/hdf5-1.8.9/src.
*** [all] Error code 1
 
Stop in /usr/ports/science/hdf5-18/work/hdf5-1.8.9/src.
*** [all-recursive] Error code 1
 
Stop in /usr/ports/science/hdf5-18/work/hdf5-1.8.9.
*** [do-build] Error code 1
 
Stop in /usr/ports/science/hdf5-18.
*** [build] Error code 1
 
Stop in /usr/ports/science/hdf5-18.
 
===>>> make failed for science/hdf5-18
===>>> Aborting update
 
===>>> Update for science/hdf5-18 failed
===>>> Aborting update
 
===>>> Update for graphics/vigra failed
===>>> Aborting update
 
Terminated
```
Full editors/libreoffice build - Pastebin.org

I fixed it thanks to the port maintainers suggestion to add -O0 to my cflag. This is considered SOLVED from here on.


----------

